# The "I'm so incredibly bored" thread



## martijn

Probably it already exists, but I thought this would be a good one for people who are very bored or just having a bad mood and need some support.


----------



## Cnote11

Why are you in a bad mood, martjin?


----------



## martijn

Should we really discuss this here?;-)


----------



## jalex

Being bored in a society with so much easily available to us should be impossible for anyone with any degree of imagination and inquisitiveness (unless you live in relative isolation, I suppose).


----------



## Cnote11

I'm certainly not bored


----------



## regressivetransphobe

jalex said:


> Being bored in a society with so much easily available to us should be impossible for anyone with any degree of imagination and inquisitiveness (unless you live in relative isolation, I suppose).


Are you sure? Perhaps many of those "options" are at the expense of content in our modern world.

Our toys are shinier than they used to be, but we're still animals in the void.

P.S. peni_s_


----------



## jalex

regressivetransphobe said:


> Are you sure? Perhaps many of those "options" are at the expense of content in our modern world.
> 
> Our toys are shinier than they used to be, but we're still animals in the void.
> 
> P.S. peni_s_


On the internet I have direct access to a fair proportion of all the knowledge accumulated by mankind to this point. My shelves are stuffed with books, CDs and films, and almost any book or CD or DVD I do not own can be delivered to my door in a few days without me ever leaving the house; there are also five or six libraries, two of which are particularly well stocked, which I can reach within 15 minutes of leaving my house. There are two well-equipped leisure centres within a similar distance. A 30-45 minute journey by public transport takes me into London where I have access to a wealth of museums, theatres, concert halls, cinemas, galleries, parks, sports venues, restaurants, shops, historical sites and various other places of interest. Few of these things cost a particularly large amount of money; many are cheap, some are free. Being bored is impossible.

Of course, London throws up a particularly rich set of possibilities, but I cannot imagine that there are a huge number of places in the developed world where one could not find enough things to do to occupy one's time.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> Why are you in a bad mood, martjin?


He doesn't have enough likes!


----------



## PetrB

martijn said:


> Probably it already exists, but I thought this would be a good one for people who are very bored or just having a bad mood and need some support.


Turn of the frigging computer, put on a coat, hat, whatever the weather requires, walk out of your flat or house, take a walk, get a beverage out, cafe or pub, stroll...

Just Turn Off That Computer and get out of your immediate surroundings for a while. Do not bring 'music' with you in the form of ear-bud/ ear-phones and some device. Just walk out as if computers, telephones, cell-phones, home video and all the rest had never existed and see what kind of amusement or trouble you can find .... live.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hello I am relatively bored.


----------



## Cnote11

Jalex has never lived where I live :lol: This area isn't very well developed for anything, honestly. There are many areas in the US lacking in this and I think it should be addressed.


----------



## martijn

That was it on this site for me guys, I wish you luck, bye.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hello I am relatively bored.


Well get composing, great composers are never bored.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Well get composing, great composers are never bored.


I did't bring any manuscript paper to Sydney.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did't bring any manuscript paper to Sydney.


How long are you there for?


----------



## Cnote11

martijn said:


> That was it on this site for me guys, I wish you luck, bye.


Why are you leaving ;__;?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> How long are you there for?


I leave today (Monday)


----------



## clavichorder

I'm bored. I got enough done of my piece and now I don't want to screw up the rest by rushing it. I can't seem to shift gears very easily at the moment, transition's going to be rough if I try to do my own thing, and even rougher if I don't and I'm forced by a family member to do a big chore.


----------



## presto

My wife never lets me get bored!


----------



## Cnote11

I miss martijn.


----------



## Moira

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I did't bring any manuscript paper to Sydney.


I am sure you can buy manuscript paper in Sydney.


----------



## Moira

http://people.virginia.edu/~pdr4h/musicpaper/

Here - print some free.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> I miss martijn.


Well, you chased him off didn't you?


----------



## Cnote11

ME? How did I chase him off? I think it was the people he was constantly arguing with in the Classical section.


----------



## Praeludium

I should probably practice guitar two hours more this evening, but I'm not really motivated, mainly because my nails are growing and I've got no sound or comfort at all on the right hand. 
I already worked two hours this morning and one hour at 5 PM, so I'm telling myself "that's enough". BUT IT ISN'T. Since I've an exam in one month and I don't feel confident with my playing at all (those nails grmkrlgfjsijgrt). On the top of that my program is really hard.
These days I take a lot of pleasure in working on Sor's etudes (right now the op35, after that I'll do the op31 and after the op6 and 29), one by one. All o them are little gems, even if they're miniature with relatively simple harmonies (no modulation far away the original tonality). They're all different and all very good for the technique - even the very simple ones. Sor knew his thing. Unfortunately I must practice those hard exam pieces I'm feeling I can't do justice to (I've finally become demanding enough with my playing).
So I'm here writing a stupid post, being bored behind my computer screen. Well, even if it's painful, I should practice, it's more interesting. 
Bye, I'm going to work finally !

edit : I saw you like Giuliani, but what do you think of Sor, CoAG ? I think he's better although Giuliani could have been truly amazing if he hadn't written those silly Rossinianas. I wish he had pursued his path in his first style, the one of the Sonata op15, the one Beethoven respected !


----------



## Igneous01

im always bored. no motivation for anything. WOOP


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> ME? How did I chase him off? I think it was the people he was constantly arguing with in the Classical section.


Wasn't it you who bombarded him with thousands of "likes" ?


----------



## Cnote11

moody said:


> Wasn't it you who bombarded him with thousands of "likes" ?


It was. That isn't why he left. He's the one who told me to bombard him with 17,500 likes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm so incredibly bored so I'm just going to make sure everyone knows by posting it in this thread.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm almost bored enough to care that you posted that.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm still not bored.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I'm still not bored.


Lucky you.


----------



## Cnote11

Do you not have a Stockhausen album?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Do you not have a Stockhausen album?


No but I was listening to Gruppen earlier on YouTube.


----------



## Cnote11

Here is my remedy for your boredom. Go out and buy the Licht cycle. BOREDOM GONE FOR AT LEAST A WEEK.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Here is my remedy for your boredom. Go out and buy the Licht cycle. BOREDOM GONE FOR AT LEAST A WEEK.


I love Licht. I can't find the complete cycle anywhere so I have to make do with excerpts.


----------



## Cnote11

I'll take it you mean excerpts. The lack of Licht recordings is utterly annoying and infuriating. Instead we will get one million more recordings of Beethoven Sonatas.


----------



## Cnote11

I _*really*_ love my avatar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I _*really*_ love my avatar.


I like mine better.


----------



## violadude

Usually when I am "bored" it actually means that I have to do something that I don't want to do.


----------



## Cnote11

That is typically when I'm at my most entertained.

Oh, sorry! I don't have time to do that right now, I'm far too busy doing this or that. Perhaps I will _do it later_.


----------



## Cnote11

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like mine better.


I identify more with Chihiro's annoying brattiness.


----------



## violadude

Hmm Cnote's avatar vs. COAG's avatar....hmm...That's a tough call. 

Princess Monoke has cooler battle scenes and is more epic in general.

But spirited Away is more mystical, fantastical and mysterious and I like that just as much.


----------



## Dodecaplex

If anyone here can identify the character in my avatar, I'll dedicate one of my most brilliant fugues to them. 'Onest.


----------



## Cnote11

It is from Digimon


----------



## Cnote11

Hikari Yagami to be specific


----------



## Dodecaplex

Congratulations. You win one fugue dedication.

Now, this one is much more difficult: if anyone here can identify the image in my profile picture, they will have five of my most brilliant fugues dedicated to them.


----------



## Cnote11

Seeing as I was a philosophy major (now minor, debating double/degree in it later) I would have to say that it is to do with Tractatus logico-philosophicus.


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Congratulations. You win one fugue dedication.
> 
> Now, this one is much more difficult: if anyone here can identify the image in my profile picture, they will have five of my most brilliant fugues dedicated to them.


Damn, I would be able to recognize the scene if it were a dragon ball image.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Cnote11 said:


> Seeing as I was a philosophy major (now minor, debating double/degree in it later) I would have to say that it is to do with Tractatus logico-philosophicus.


Stop it with the abuse of google images. There's no way you could understand anything from the image itself. I know you're cheating.


----------



## Cnote11

I saved it prior to you issuing the challenge, actually. I was in your profile during our conversation and I was wondering what it was. I saved it and BLEW IT UP avec PAINT.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Or, you simply did this. Which is precisely what you did.


----------



## Cnote11

Please, I can't read all that foreign non-sense. 

I'm truly disappointed in your Dodecaplex. For this, I have broken our bond of 1111.


----------



## Dodecaplex

You were going to break it anyway.


----------



## Cnote11

I was not... you have no faith in me, Dodie.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Well, it's 11:57. Bona nox.


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, it's 11:57. Bona nox.


I just got closer to finding out where you live, Dodecaplex.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Was it such a mystery in the first place?


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Was it such a mystery in the first place?


You say that you are from Godel in space...so yes.


----------



## PetrB

http://www.thewambulance.com/


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> I just got closer to finding out where you live, Dodecaplex.


He lives somewhere between you and I.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> He lives somewhere between you and I.


Pardon my lack of knowledge of US states, but does that mean Texas?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Pardon my lack of knowledge of US states, but does that mean Texas?


It could....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> It could....


Interesting..........

Show me the map!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, it's 11:57. Bona nox.


*Bona Nox* (text most likely by Mozart)

_Bona nox!
bist a rechta Ochs;
bona notte,
liebe Lotte;
bonne nuit,
pfui, pfui;
good night, good night,
heut müßma noch weit;
gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
und reck' den Arsch zum Mund._

Wait a minute.....

_Bona nox!
bist a rechta Ochs;
bona notte,
liebe Lotte;
bonne nuit,
pfui, pfui;
good night, good night,
heut müßma noch weit;
gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
*und reck' den Arsch zum Mund.*_

*TRANSLATES LAST LINE OF TEXT*

_And stick your **** to your mouth_



That means that Mozart invented...

THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE?!?!?!?!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Bona Nox* (text most likely by Mozart)
> 
> _Bona nox!
> bist a rechta Ochs;
> bona notte,
> liebe Lotte;
> bonne nuit,
> pfui, pfui;
> good night, good night,
> heut müßma noch weit;
> gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
> scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
> gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
> und reck' den Arsch zum Mund._
> 
> Wait a minute.....
> 
> _Bona nox!
> bist a rechta Ochs;
> bona notte,
> liebe Lotte;
> bonne nuit,
> pfui, pfui;
> good night, good night,
> heut müßma noch weit;
> gute Nacht, gute Nacht,
> scheiß ins Bett daß' kracht;
> gute Nacht, schlaf fei g'sund
> *und reck' den Arsch zum Mund.*_
> 
> *TRANSLATES LAST LINE OF TEXT*
> 
> _And stick your **** to your mouth_
> 
> 
> 
> That means that Mozart invented...
> 
> THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE?!?!?!?!


Does no one care for my ingenious theory?


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does no one care for my ingenious theory?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


>


Yeah and that's what they also said when Einstein came up with his theories of relativity.


----------



## Chrythes

Apropo boredom - where are Science, starthrower, Sid James, Polednice and the other guys that used to open interesting threads about interesting things?
I truly enjoyed reading through their debates and topics, now there's mostly silliness left in the community forum.


----------



## Cnote11

They've been run off the forum by "overbearing moderators". The reason there is only silliness is because we've been told that we can only post silliness from now on.


----------



## Krummhorn

Cnote11 said:


> They've been run off the forum by "overbearing moderators". The reason there is only silliness is because we've been told that we can only post silliness from now on.


Discussing our love of Classical Music is "silliness" ?? ... 
I respectfully disagree ... but to each his own opinion, I suppose 

And to avoid the argument, we never stated that "we can only post silliness from now on." 
What we did state was emphasis on adhering to the forum rules ... discussions only get locked down when people begin insulting each other and have no respect for others opinions.


----------



## Cnote11

I thought the discussion was referring to the community forum where we don't realllly dicuss classical music because it isn't the section for it. Either way, I shouldn't say "we've been told" but rather that there is too much perceived grey area by many posters when it comes to the more heated topics, which leads to people being dissuaded from posting them. Couple this with the fact that it typically only takes a person or two to get a topic closed even if the majority are being civil about it. It doesn't exactly create an incentive to create such topics when one feels that this is inevitable. I'm not making a value that it _is_ or _isn't_ this way, rather that it seems to be perceived this way by several posters.


----------



## Cnote11

Besides, the forum description basically states it is only for non-serious discussion :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

non-serious discussion :lol:


----------



## Jos

Eddie, you must be incredibly bored, browsing and posting in ancient threads...:lol:


----------



## Klassik

Jos said:


> Eddie, you must be incredibly bored, browsing and posting in ancient threads...:lol:


I don't know, these are some of the most entertaining threads we have on TC. It's too bad most of the people who posted them have long since left or have been banned.


----------



## Jos

I noticed a resurgence of older threads, they are interesting indeed. 
Let's dig some more; vintage TC treasures..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yeah work was incredibly slow


----------

